# Cordless versus corded tools for my project?



## snosurfa7 (Nov 30, 2007)

Or another option would be to buy thier M18 line, so long as it would do the job too..it is $300 bucks cheaper much more desirable from the price perspective but I wonder if I could do a small deck or roof down the line with the M18 line..


----------



## NewImage (Sep 29, 2009)

I personally have used 18V tools to do work I've done including roofing, pole barn construction, HVAC install, and a few others. I think 18V would work okay. All up to what you want to spend IMO. Dead batteries get on my nerves though, but I only have one battery and one charger. It'd be amazing to have one extra charger and two extra batteries.


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

I have a portable inverter to charge the battery tools while I'm driving. And the computer, printer. Buy a good size inverter for a new corded saw.
Be safe, Gary


----------



## Yoyizit (Jul 11, 2008)

Corded = at least 1 hp, in your hand, for as long as you need it.


----------



## snosurfa7 (Nov 30, 2007)

GBR in WA said:


> I have a portable inverter to charge the battery tools while I'm driving. And the computer, printer. Buy a good size inverter for a new corded saw.
> Be safe, Gary


Something that will run a corded saw is still pretty expensive, isn't it? At least $150-200 bucks from the research I had done earlier, unless I was wrong...

I wonder if you can run the charger for the batteries off a smaller inverter in your car, that would be great...

Any other tools I might be missing?


----------



## Daniel Holzman (Mar 10, 2009)

I have an 18V Dewalt cordless hammer drill, two batteries, one charger. I never use any of my (numerous) corded drills anymore. Lot of power in 18V, I imagine the 28 volt would be even more powerful, but I have never needed any more power than I have, and I have built a shed add on, added a header to a kitchen, built kitchen cabinets etc. The freedom of no cord is great. That said, I have a corded sawzall, table saw, circular saw, miter saw, router table. All of these tools are available in cordless, but a bit out of my price range.


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

"I have a portable inverter to charge the battery tools while I'm driving. And the computer, printer." -------
http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=66967

Be safe, Gary


----------



## pyper (Jul 1, 2009)

I have cordless 1/2" drill I bought a few years ago. If I need to put in a lot of screws, like screwing down plywood, it will run for maybe 20 minutes. I have two batteries, so I have some down time between the two of them.

The chargers don't take much current, so a fairly cheap inverter ought to work -- just add up all the amps of what you want to plug in and select accordingly.

I think you'll need a sawzall, circular saw, and drill/driver. My Milwaukee sawzall is about 150 watts. You can get a 175 watt inverter from Best Buy for $54. That would let you use a sawzall (if yours is like mine) and charge your batteries. A circular saw is probably 10 amps or more, so a cheap inverter is out for that. I'd go for one of those combo packs with a battery powered saw, drill/driver, and whatever else suits you. 

Get a AAA battery "headlight" They're great for seeing what you're working on, and you can use rechargable batteries for them.


----------



## snosurfa7 (Nov 30, 2007)

Thanks for all the replies - I'll probably go with the Milauwkee M18 kit, I think that will do the trick. I read some reviews they might be phasing out the V28 and extra batteries are really expensive. And I'll just buy a cheap inverter to charge the batteries.

Yes, those AAA headlamps are awesome - we have been using those for camping for years, I keep one in my truck at all times. The white gas lanterns work really good up at the shack too for lighting - it really is just like having electricity, my one lantern puts out about 125w equivalent and my other compact one about 75w equivalent.


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

So, here's my 2¢ worth: I have corded and battery powered tools in my arsenal with my business. Each has it's own place. In your situation I can see you using 18v battery powered tools for your work, and not investing in an expensive generator. Unless you feel you may need the generator down the line. I also use an inverter to charge my 18v batteries while driving down the road. Maybe a little overkill but I have a 15000 watt inverter in my work trailer. I can/do charge two batteries at a time going down the road. If you had at least two batteries, and an inverter that would handle charging one battery at a time, you could charge one while using the other. BUT, then you would have to learn how long can you charge an 18v battery before your vehicle battery runs down. Life's like that, you gain one thing here, lose one thing there. Good Luck, David


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Get over it. You don't have to buy one. Rent a really nice generator for the project.

I love my cordless tools but I know their limits. I hope for the day everything is without a cord but I am going to get carpal tunnel syndrome switching out the batteries.

I would never trust a cordless saw on a renovation project. And my cordless drill leaves me at the altar all the time trying to get into antique masonry. My multi tool, which I use much more than I ever dreamed, is corded as are all my sanders. 

I do, absolutely and completely, still trust cordless paintbrushes to go the distance though if you take care of them.


----------

